# Predicted results



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello there,

First: Congrats to all of you, VETERANS, who made possible to us to have the freedom we have. Your service is appreciated.

To all of you, serving right now or about to be deployed, our prayers for your safety and safe return home.

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

=========================================

Now, on another note, I predict:

The results will start to flow *Wednesday, December 22nd *:wel . The first state to report results is.... :mail: The cristal ball is foggy but I can see is from the South. Is that a F?....Can this be a T? The F and the T are flashing and are very bright. Both come at the same time but the F looks brighter. :read:

I can also see the last one reporting...Is from the West Coast....Sorry Californians. Hold in tight. Your agony will last a while. 

Resultology is a very unexact science because it depeds on what the GODS :bow: at the State Boards and NCEES :bow: feel they want to do and when they want to do it. Something that will continue to happen since we are at their mercy. :tone:

The day will come....sooner or later... In the mean time....

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 11, 2006)

You know....there is a bright spot!

The longer they wait, the longer I can hold on to the thought that I might have passed!!!! :brick:


----------



## cement (Nov 13, 2006)

Luis,

what are the powerball numbers this week?

:congrats:


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder if we could taunt our state boards and create an interstate rivalry, kind of like the political caucuses, with Iowa fighting New Hampshire for relevance by moving up the caucus date to get first shot at picking the party nominee.

"Say Georgia, Florida gets their results out sooner. Don't let those blue-haired-wrinkly-knuckled geriatric snow birds beat us to the draw. Show them who's boss by getting your results out first."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know about getting exam results out, but NH was pretty quick about turning my application around and issuing me a license. Plus, their certificate totally kicks ass.

I've seen placemats nicer than Vermont's certificate. :angry:


----------



## frazil (Nov 13, 2006)

Well that's promising. They (NH) said at the test that they send the results out the same day that they receive them from NCEES. We'll see... They were certainly very quick in cashing the check I sent in to take the test.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 13, 2006)

Another Granite Stater! :claps:


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 13, 2006)

West Virginia gets the results from ELSES, then types a letter and sends them out on behalf of the state board. They are VERY fast with their turn around. I'd say it's a day at best.

Our State Board was taken over by a new lady a few years ago, and she has more than tripled the quality and productivity of the board since the last administration.

They actually have a badass website, with lots of information on it.

http://www.wvpebd.org/


----------



## Hill William (Nov 13, 2006)

> West Virginia gets the results from ELSES, then types a letter and sends them out on behalf of the state board. They are VERY fast with their turn around. I'd say it's a day at best.
> Our State Board was taken over by a new lady a few years ago, and she has more than tripled the quality and productivity of the board since the last administration.
> 
> They actually have a badass website, with lots of information on it.
> ...


They just added me to the pe roster like a week ago.

But besides that, they are not as bad as most states.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you remember how slow and 'generic' everything used to be with them?

They have improved alot. I wish they'd get the September minutes up, so I can read them. They have a meeting tomorrow, did you read the Agenda? Interesting.


----------



## frazil (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder if kissing up to my board would work for me...


----------



## Hill William (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah,

I kinda like reading about Engineers messing up or doing work they aren't allowed to do and see what happens to them.


----------



## petermcc (Nov 13, 2006)

I just want them to release the results early so I can sell my study guides and by some beer. :beerchug


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 13, 2006)

> I wonder if kissing up to my board would work for me...


Funny, but none of them are here to read anything, so ya can't kiss up.

I really think ours is better than it was, you should have seen what their stationary, etc. used to look like. It was pathetic.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2006)

Our board's website is miserable


----------



## frazil (Nov 14, 2006)

> Funny, but none of them are here to read anything, so ya can't kiss up.


I was just kidding. But you never know...

WV site is pretty good -- looks nice and has everything you need. NH is ok too, but I think it looks a bit cheesy.

:???:


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2006)

I know, you can bust on me, I'm a good target.

Actually, I hope this happens. I hope they (State Board) get back from Christmas on Tuesday the 26th, get the letters out by Wednesday the 27th, so that I'll have my results by Friday the 29th. Would make the New Years celebration SO MUCH better for those passing.

Also, it would give everyone failing a good 3 day weekend to "cool off" before calling and cussing the board or NCEES out for something.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, just curious to see in cut and dried, black and white format how you think you did, now that some time has passed. This is most likely meaningless, but perhaps it'll help us pass the time.


----------



## Sschell (Nov 20, 2006)

YEAH... HAD TO SKEW THE RESULTS... i ACTUALLY KNOW i DID NOT PASS IT BECAUSE i DID NOT TAKE IT...

:read:


----------



## purduegrad (Nov 20, 2006)

I am so sure i didn't pass, im beginning my mental preparation to start the studying process again. I'll be a two timer in april. EIT4LIFE!!!!


----------



## jd_chi02 (Nov 20, 2006)

I am sure I did not PASS I left the exam feeling clueless :dunno:

In April when I took the thing I thought I did pass :brick:

So now I am just going to focus on enjoying my time off from studying until I get the results then I will hit it hard for the next time.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 21, 2006)

Leading into the exam I was answering sample questions with about 55-65% accuracy with a slight upward trend. Today just for (sick) fun, I cracked open a sample test book and ansered ten questions. I got 6 out of 10. I am about 55 to 65% certain that I got about 55% on the morning and 65% in the afternoon putting me in the 55 to 65% range. How's that for confidence? I'm looking forward to a 55-65% chance of retaking it April (unless I decide to pull a Murtha).


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

LMAO! I feel now the same way I did when I walked out of the test room. I think I'm right on the brink between passing and failing, neither result would surprise me much. I'm going forward mentally as though I'll be taking it again in April, just in case.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

Luis,

In your original post at the top of this thread, you predicted that perhaps results would start flowing Wed. Dec 22nd. Dec. 22nd is actually a Friday, so which day did you actually mean? Wed. the 20th, Wed. the 27th, or Friday the 22nd? I'm trying to decide whether or not to send in my application to retake the exam in April, and the deadline in FL is Dec. 29th.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2006)

Postmark deadline is Dec. 29th? or received in office deadline is Dec. 29th?

I think that makes a difference.

I have found that here they mail them on a Friday for some reason. At least the last two times they have.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

Received by Dec. 29th. I doubt very much that that date was randomly picked. I suspect the FL board picked it on purpose, knowing most people would send in the money just to be safe. There's absolutely no reason they couldn't move it back two or three weeks, they don't have to DO anything with the reapplication (it's only one page) except cash your damn check. It's all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$. Fuckers.


----------



## purduegrad (Nov 21, 2006)

Man every sounds like me, I have no clue if I passed either, very scared now, I even took testmasters studied a lot and still felt unprepared for the theory side of the exam. That totally fooled me, I was not prepared for that.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2006)

whats weird is that I felt really confident after Aprils, and ended up failing by probably "not much" I did 10X the studying this go round(also did Testmasters) and left fealing worse in general, I dont know if its because I put a lot more into the questions I didnt know (at the end of each session) or if I should just go into construction


----------



## traffic (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, I'm feel like the roadguy. I felt really good about aprils exam and missed by 4 or 5. I studied harder this timeand walked out totallly unsure if I passed or not. Only a few questions stumped me but I wonder if they'll be the ones that cost.

:violin:


----------



## GTScott (Nov 22, 2006)

I have gone back and forth...before the exam I figured I would pass...immediately after i was sure I failed...a few weeks later I thought I had a chance...now I am back to thinking it would take a miracle for me to have passed.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm a betting man, and if I had to bet, I'm sorry to say I'd lay money that I failed this time. I wouldn't be shocked if I passed, but there were just so many questions towards the end that I had to rush through, it's going to depend on how many of those I got right. I'm mentally prepared for a failing grade, but a pass wouldn't surprise me. That probably sounds kind of weird but that's where I'm at.

:dunno:


----------



## scottiesei (Nov 22, 2006)

I better have passed....... h43r:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, somebody had to post something good here.

I felt like the morning portion was relatively (or exactly) easy. Walked out feeling like 36 were confirmed with 2 really good possibilities and two possibilities. Afternoon was harder, but still had 25 or so confirmed correct with 4 good poss and several guesses ranging from educated guesses to "pin the tail on". With 36 and 25 that gives me 61 out of 80 or 76.25% unadjusted percentage. Should be good enough to pass. :true: :beerchug


----------



## petermcc (Nov 23, 2006)

I am confident that I passed. however, i was confident I passed last time....


----------



## purduegrad (Nov 23, 2006)

tmckeon how did you confirm your answers? Just wondering, I remember the questions but have no idea what the exact answers were.


----------



## riedlipa (Nov 27, 2006)

:lol2x:

so, am i getting too nerd-ish, or does the POLL above look suspiciously like the NCEES reported passing rates?

I'm thinking too hard.

Must drink more beer! :beerchug


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 27, 2006)

Good question. I think a sample size of 28 people is too small to accurately draw any conclusions in that regard but you might be onto something. I would actually have thought the results poll would show a more positive outcome than what the passing rates are. My thinking on the matter is that anyone OCD enough to check this website often and vote in said poll would have studied "more than the average bear" and be more likely to have passed. (or at least be more likely to THINK they passed) 

Just prepare yourselves, once results start rolling in I'm gonna start a thread asking folks how their predicted outcome compared to the real thing. :watch:


----------



## riedlipa (Nov 27, 2006)

:read:

Naw, 28 people is enough. If you look at most statistics books, they say a sample size of 30 out of a population is "statistically significant".

Nerd bullshit aside, I am really wishing that the statistics hold true: cuz that means I have a 66% chance!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

> Naw, 28 people is enough. If you look at most statistics books, they say a sample size of 30 out of a population is "statistically significant".


Actually, n &gt; 30 indicates that you can replace the standard deviation of the sample with the population, assuming --&gt; it follows a normal distribution AND the samples are simple, random samples. :true:

Unfortunately there is nothing *NORMAL* or *SIMPLE* in this examination process!

How's that for nerdy ?? :ass:

JR


----------



## benbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Will the fact that I answered the survey 18 times skew the results? Just kidding.


----------



## cement (Nov 27, 2006)

ahh, but engineerboards.com users are smarter than the general public (esp "the other board" forum users :"the other board": ) as shown by the following scientific study:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=439


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 28, 2006)

purduegrad

I knew the problem statement and the different answers. Confirmed that my answer was correct.

It is possible to remember a lot of what goes on around you. If it were not for the NCEES, I think that the exam would be very easy to duplicate...(two or three guys just thinking and having a beer with a pencil and some know-how)...did it myself after the exam.


----------



## ARJ (Nov 28, 2006)

Just did a license lookup with the board to see if I was licensed yet. YEAH, I KNOW IT'S WAY TO SOON!!...................................MAN I'M PATHETIC!!!


----------



## cement (Nov 28, 2006)

and so the madness begins....


----------



## teda (Nov 30, 2006)

> Well, somebody had to post something good here.
> I felt like the morning portion was relatively (or exactly) easy. Walked out feeling like 36 were confirmed with 2 really good possibilities and two possibilities. Afternoon was harder, but still had 25 or so confirmed correct with 4 good poss and several guesses ranging from educated guesses to "pin the tail on". With 36 and 25 that gives me 61 out of 80 or 76.25% unadjusted percentage. Should be good enough to pass. :true: :beerchug


My estimation is almost same as yours. I feel at least I can get 60 out of 80.

So I think I can pass.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2006)

Just for kicks.  BUMP


----------



## GTScott (Dec 30, 2006)

> I have gone back and forth...before the exam I figured I would pass...immediately after i was sure I failed...a few weeks later I thought I had a chance...now I am back to thinking it would take a miracle for me to have passed.


I guess I am proof that even if you walk out 99% sure you failed you may still pass. Woohoo.

Good thread to pull back up.

-GT


----------



## soccerPE (Dec 31, 2006)

I felt really good walking out of the exam but made the awful rookie mistake of telling everyone I though I did well. So while waiting for results, I thought I jinked myself and failed. Luckily I passed and won't need to do the walk of shame back to the office.


----------

